# Un poco de MIAMI



## Manolitopc (Apr 29, 2007)

Que buen viaje hiciste Sky, muy bonito todo, los edificios bacanes !

Esperamos con ansias el Thread de NY...


----------



## Limeñito (Mar 13, 2007)

Miami!!!!
Lo siento, pero al escuchar o leer ese nombre salgo corriendo formando una cruz con mis dedos.

Aunque no puedo negar que algo de atractivo tiene.


----------



## skyperu34 (May 25, 2003)

Limeñito said:


> Miami!!!!
> Lo siento, pero al escuchar o leer ese nombre salgo corriendo formando una cruz con mis dedos.
> 
> Aunque no puedo negar que algo de atractivo tiene.


Depende el lugar específico al que hayas ido y/o te haya sucedido. 

Personalmente solo me parece una ciudad OK en USA donde casi todo el mundo habla español con variados y chistosos acentos, pero con muchos 
interesantes rascacielitos, el motivo exclusivo y único del presente thread...

También postearé pronto en este mismo thread (al cual cambio de nombre) fotos de otras ciudades floridianas como Orlando, Tampa, Saint Petersburg... que visité en otros viajes anteriores....


----------



## Trickmetwice17 (Dec 2, 2005)

buenisisismo thread sky :banana: increible el desarollo inmobiliario de MIAMI  el edifico de bank of america a mi me gusta mucho :banana: y este tbn 










las aereas tbn estan rebuenas :banana:


----------



## dra.naths (Feb 16, 2007)

excelentes fotos Sky! 
definitivamente el Bank of America, Espiritu Santo Bank y Wachovia son lo mejor!.. (sobre todo el wachovia pq ahi trabaja mi tia jijiji)


----------



## MuNaySha (Oct 24, 2007)

a mi personalmente no me gusta Miami pero las fotos estan buenas. kay:


----------



## Seth (Jan 10, 2008)

Wow este está bien paja ah










¿Como hacen para iluminar los edificios sin que moleste la luz a los que están en el?


----------



## Ralfo (Jun 19, 2007)

Que buenas fotos Sky, unas imagenes aereas impresionantes. Miami, no es mi ciudad favorita, pero tiene lo suyo en cuanto a diseños de edificios y skyscrapers. La primera semana de Marzo estare por alla para buscar un poco de sol (por ahora ando metido en la congeladora). Espero ver las fotos de NY pronto.


----------

